# Read This Before Posting



## bobw (Apr 1, 2005)

Please search the forum for an answer before posting. Chances are, your topic may have already been discussed.


----------



## Jason (Jun 15, 2005)

bump to put at top


----------



## bobw (Jul 14, 2005)

What OS X system (version) are you running?
 --Have you run permissions yet?
--Have you used Disk Utility from the CD to Repair Disk? 
--What devices are connected to your machine?

*Do not repost your question on another thread in order to get a faster answer.*


----------



## bobw (Dec 3, 2005)

Forum Search is broke right now, use this page temporarily;

http://www.macosx.com/sitesearch.php


----------



## fryke (May 9, 2006)

... _not_ until you learn to create a thread title that reflects your problem.

It's really a bit of a problem lately. So many users come here, create an account, and somehow think too ego-centrically. While "Heeeeeeeelp!" might seem perfectly appropriate to _you_, it doesn't tell your reader anything about your actual problem. Let's say your problem is that your Mac only boots correctly half of the time. Well: Then state "Boot problems" in your thread title. There's even space for a thread title like this: "My PowerBook (15") only boots correctly half of the time!" Inside the thread, you can further lay out your problem. But don't forget that it's important to create a good thread title, too. Pleese. Really.


----------

